# Greetings To All Sports Fans in Guadalajara



## FrankTheTank (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got into Guadalajara last Thursday where I hope to spend at least 6 months learning Spanish. I'm now looking to seek out the English speaking expat community.

I'm originally from Ireland so naturally, I'm a huge a Boston Celtics fan (love those emerald Green jerseys!!!). The Celtics will be playing the Lakers this Thursday (10th of February) at 7pm Guadalajara time. This particular fixture will appeal to even the most hardened of anti-sports people! 

At the moment, I'm staying in a hostel near the center and I know of two decent places which will be showing the game: 'Wings Army' on Chapultapec and 'The Temple Bar' Irish pub on Lopez Cotilla (just off Chapultapec).

If any expats/aspiring expats are interested in catching the game and a few beers, please let me know. I reckon it will be a good way to exchange some friendly banter and helpful information.

Also, if possible I'd like to turn this into a general sports thread in Guadalajara where sports fans of all persuasions can post information on upcoming fixtures. 

Next weekend the 6 Nations rugby continues while next week, the Champions League re-commences (I like the look of Arsenal v Barcelona). 

The good news keeps coming so please keep this thread up to date.

Many Thanks
Frank


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Frank. Let's see if you have any takers.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Feb 7, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, Frank. Let's see if you have any takers.


I hope so. I'm absolutely dying to see this game but also, it is a good way to meet other expats with similar interests so ideas and banter can be exchanged.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FrankTheTank said:


> I just got into Guadalajara last Thursday where I hope to spend at least 6 months learning Spanish. I'm now looking to seek out the English speaking expat community.
> 
> I'm originally from Ireland so naturally, I'm a huge a Boston Celtics fan (love those emerald Green jerseys!!!). The Celtics will be playing the Lakers this Thursday (10th of February) at 7pm Guadalajara time. This particular fixture will appeal to even the most hardened of anti-sports people!
> 
> ...


Bien venidos a Guadalajara Frank.
I don't follow sports very much but do enjoy watching occasionally. This Thursday your game is conflicting with another expat get together in Gdl, that of the Internations group which is meeting at the Ofelia Bistro / Bar.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you provide some more details on the Internations group? Who attends and what exactly goes on?

Celtics v Lakers is the one fixture I really don't like to miss so I think it will have my attention this Thursday but I'd certainly be keen to attend an expat get together on subsequent weeks.

Many Thanks
Frank


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FrankTheTank said:


> Can you provide some more details on the Internations group? Who attends and what exactly goes on?


It is a mix of nationalities and ages, Canadians, US, Europe and quite a few Mexicans, a few retired people but mostly a younger crowd. I think some go for the socializing and some to make connections for various business purposes. It is a cocktail party atmosphere with every one standing around with a drink talking in small groups. No formal structure at all although they do give out name tags as you come in. I have only been a couple of times so I may not have a very complete picture of it.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Feb 7, 2011)

Many thanks for the above information. Like I said, I think the game will take precedence this Thursday night but I checked out the Internations website and will keep myself informed about future events. 

It's good to know there is a group like that in GDL.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## jaybird (Feb 3, 2011)

Use to be a big Celtic fan. Not so much anymore. I would go watch the game with you but am to busy exploring the Lake Chapala area. I plan to visit Guadalajara as well but think I will only be in Tonala.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Feb 7, 2011)

No takers this time for the Celtics v Lakers but I'll keep the faith and will continue to post info on sporting occasions on this thread. 

I'd just like to warn any French rugby fans not to tune into the 6 Nations rugby this weekend. 'Les Bleus' are in for a torrid time against the Men In Green in Dublin on Sunday. Allez Les Verts!!!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FrankTheTank said:


> No takers this time for the Celtics v Lakers but I'll keep the faith and will continue to post info on sporting occasions on this thread.
> 
> I'd just like to warn any French rugby fans not to tune into the 6 Nations rugby this weekend. 'Les Bleus' are in for a torrid time against the Men In Green in Dublin on Sunday. Allez Les Verts!!!!


Continue to post events. I will probably take you up on one of them.


----------

